# Bully sticks.... which size should I order?



## Serawyn (May 23, 2011)

I am looking at BullySticksOnline and can't decide if I should get the 6 in or 12 in for my 15 weeks old puppy. She's been given bully sticks from the feed store before and LOVED them. Those were 6 in and and not thick or braided, but it took her about 2 days to get through one. 

Is there an advantage getting one size or another?


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I get the longest ones because I am always concerned that once the stick gets short Bryley might try to swallow it. I end up throwing away bullies that have been chewed when they get down to 4-5 inches. 
I think bullysticks are the best thing ever invented!


----------



## Serawyn (May 23, 2011)

Pammie, I agree with you! I love them because my girl loves them! I plan to freeze them and I bought the ones that are sealed and grass fed. They supposedly smell less. 

To be honest, my husband and I both do not get why people hate the smell so much. They smell like anchovies or fried fish to us.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Freezing? That is brillant! Maybe that will prolong the amount of time it takes for him to mow thru one! Thanks Serawyn!

To me they do have a pungent odor but I am happy it does not seem to make the carpet smell. Well, I don't smell it and I have yet to ask a guest if my house smells like pizzle! LOL!

I will be checking out the ones you are buying. I got my last bunch at Costco.

ETA-- OMG I just looked at your link. Those suckers are uber expensive!!!!!!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Bully Sticks - All Natural Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick

Try this site, have heard good things and the prices look vastly different from those on the site you posted!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Pammie said:


> I get the longest ones because I am always concerned that once the stick gets short Bryley might try to swallow it. I end up throwing away bullies that have been chewed when they get down to 4-5 inches.
> I think bullysticks are the best thing ever invented!


ditto

Bullysticks saved our sanity during Hank's first winter when we couldn't get outdoors.


----------



## Serawyn (May 23, 2011)

Hey Pammie, I know!!! They are so expensive, but I think it's because they are braided which should last longer and sold in bulk. I've also heard good things about the site that Summer's Mom posted.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I bought ours at bullysticks.ca but then I'm in Canada. They do not smell, I got the 12" ones,, at 5 months Bayne started going through one in 2 days, now he goes through one in 1 day. I only give him 1 every 3 days and he chews it till there is nothing left. I used to throw out when it got to be 4 inches or so but I noticed that Bayne really does chew it down. They ones at the store smelled bad and were expensive, $5 for one, buying them in bulk even with the shipping only cost around $2 and then they are always having sales on then it's even less expensive. I got the Large Dog Value Pack for $135 +tax and +shipping worked out to about $160, got them in April and still have more than 1/2 box. Each stick is double wrapped, but I never thought of freezing them, great idea.


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

From my experience the bigger the better, less of a choking hazard and they last longer, just stick it in the freezer when the dog is done chewing


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just ordered my first bully sticks, I am excited to try these. Koda likes rawhides but gets bored after the first time she chews on them and rarely goes back...I am hoping this might be something she likes a little more..


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Jun 9, 2011)

mfreib1 said:


> From my experience the bigger the better, less of a choking hazard and they last longer, just stick it in the freezer when the dog is done chewing


Thought I'd chime in with my little scare with Spirit this week. We had been giving Aspen and Spirit 12" bully sticks occasionally to keep them occupied. They like them. 

This week... while I was watching them... but obviously not good enough... Spirit decided it was time to swallow around 5 inches or so of Bully Stick whole... cripes!!

I didn't realize it at first...but noticed after I got off the phone that Aspen had her bully stick...and it was getting down to the level that we start thinking about throwing them... and Spirits was gone. I knew he was a power chewer...but I as still surprised it was gone.

About 2 hours later... Spirit went to the door and walked out and he threw up on the deck... a partially gooey, but still intact, 5 inch or so partially digested bully stick came up with a bunch of vomit. 

He threw up 3 more times that night... and it's taken about 2 days to fully recover his GI system. We've been watching him like a hawk for signs of intestinal blockage or other GI issue. He finally had a good, firm, sizable bowel movement this morning...after going 2 days with sporadic diarrhea and way way to soft of stool. He's finally back to his more alert, playful, and energetic self this morning. 

Soooooo... be careful with those Bully Sticks... and for those pups that seem be serious chewers... maybe the bully sticks aren't for them. I think we are going to stick with the big pressed rawhides. They don't interest the pups quite as much... but they don't smell as much, they last longer, and I think for my chewers, will be less dangerous. As with all of 'em... ya gotta pitch 'em when they get down to that smallish size.


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree with others and plan on picking up the 12" ones for my pup. 

Anyway, if your puppy doesn't seem to be in the group that likes to eat them, you can always just cut the 12" ones to a smaller size if you like


----------

